# Anarchy in Riverside:show



## BUMJUG (Jan 27, 2010)

WORKSHOPS &:

Blackbird ruam,acoustic destroyer(showcase corona legendsink Destroyer), and pass the jug(members of Second street Ragstompers)..more?

<BR/>
<BR/><A href="http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vczMyOS5waG90b2J1Y2tldC5jb20vYWxidW1zL2wzNzUvSnVzdGluT3BlcmFibGUvP2FjdGlvbj12aWV3JmN1cnJlbnQ9QW5hcmNoeWluUml2ZXJzaWRlLnBuZw==" target="_blank"><IMG border="0" src="http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l375/JustinOperable/AnarchyinRiverside.png" alt="Photobucket"/></A>


----------



## BUMJUG (Jan 27, 2010)

ok i am not very computer literate...here is a second attempt at posting the flier...


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 11, 2010)

well the workshops were great....suprizingly intellectual...heres segments of the show enjoy.....
BLACKBIRD RUAM
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFXRYKj4mVY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFXRYKj4mVY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECXkr4bFYCE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECXkr4bFYCE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 11, 2010)

goddamn i suck at this thing called "the internet"....just follow the links.. :/


----------



## connerR (Feb 11, 2010)

Just post the video URL, not the embed URL.

I always miss cool shows close to home.


----------

